# My First Build....version 1.57 PIC and WAFFLE (none-belgium) HEAVY



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

okay, so after a lil mishap, i'm having to start all over, don't be sad tho, just means i have two tanks to play with now mwahaha. Ahem, so i've been doing research (ploughing through Da Dart Room's vault, and asking the usual suspects, your inbox's know who you are, much love), and i've bought alot of wood, i have a bit of a weakness "ooo, look at that one Paula, it's all like gnarled and crazy, ooo and that one" etc. 

SO i got most of my silicone done the other day and whilst i wait, decided to have a little play and this is what i ended up with liking, got some more branches and stuff laying around to add if it looks good, but this is what i like the look of so far, also got a nice bit of mossy grapevine (we assume) to use to bury in the substrate and feed the minions as it rots away in less than no time.

where the branch sits ontop/in the cork tube i shall be planting a nice bit of moss and i think my pothos or wandering jew (the purple kind) it will be slightly lower so i may pomp for a brom or a fern. this also goes for the other cork tub i've got there. now, *should i fill the cork tubes with my substrate* *?* (tree fern, fine orchid bark, leaves, charcoal, crushed up cuttle fish and sphag. i could even put in the stuff i have from the other viv as its already seeded). i ask because i didnt half fancy stick some broms into it, may even plant some climbers if i put ferns at the top, would this work ?

i'm also still playing around with cork panel background and some stones


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

also peoples, i am interested in your brains for more info. (i wish i had bought one of those sloped glass vivs second time round, alas, i live in cornwall and exo was easier to get hold of)

I am interested in two different conversions to my exo setup

1) False Bottom - last time I went for the hydroleca route and a drainage pipe on the side of my tank. i found fitting the material and substrate control to be a bit of an issue, secondly i didnt like my pipe that i put in the front, easy to get to but it involved disrupting things.

1.5)so, i'm thinking about running pump airline up the back of the viv down to the drainage layer and out the little gaps exo lids have, how would i siphon this, use a lil hand pump ? i've sucked petrol out a lawnmower once and that was enough for me.

2) this question could bypass the first one altogether, is there any simple way to turn my exo into those glass sloped style viv's with the littel gunnel at the front ?


cheers again
Joe


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the no 2 idea I think I may do this aswell, just a piece of sloped glass and a downward piece.

I personally would mastic the small downwards piece 

Then I would make two upright pices of something like polystyrene or persepex and put them at the back make them slightly taller then the downwards piece-mastic these- then lay in the square slope ? 

I would also think about a glass top have a look at "fatlads build"


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

re thought my layout, still going to have the two cork tubes and branches etc, just in a different layout. as for background i've ordered some xaxim panel and pressed cork panel to get that done, whats the best way to attach them, i've already siliconed btw was going to use GG. will be using expanding foam to bulk up around where wood attaches etc. also after our canadian brothers viv's, shall be putting in my own little gunnel at the front using pebbles, any advice on what to put in here, clean them etc ?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh man,don't you put me through it:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Joe,you can fill the cork tubes,with subs,called a refugium i guess,but I can't tell you how long they will last for,I'm probably going to do similar sometime soon. drill the cork use other methods to hold the broms in place untill they put out hold fasts at least.
Def speak to Adam Ade or one of the guys about converting that exo top:2thumb: I can't help you there kiddo,they might have other dodges too.

False glass floor go for something like a 5cm drop back to front get the actual false floor cut around 5mm short of the inside measurement widthwise. This allows plenty of silicone down the gapswhere the side are. cut the vert bit a couple of mm short for width. height 4.5cm silicone this in place front gulley 5cm. Silicone a bead under it ie bottom edge.first and place in tank,use a square to make sure it's vetical. then silicone inside an' out leave to cure.meanwhile 3 (9cm high bit of glass fitted to the bottom/back of the tank act as rear supports. YOU MUST sand the front edge of the actual false floor so it is really smooth,top and bottom edges,frogs will come into contact with this,we don't want them getting cut!!!! 
The vert bit should just be covered by the false floor.say a few mm overhang.
when the vert bit is cured run a good bead of silicone along it's top edge,sit false floor on top squidging the silicone and providing a seal,be diligent about all the silicone work get it right first time,or it becomes a right PITA.

Keep the wandering jew for kids tubs,don't use in viv,it's too bloody fast growing.Plant ferns in the lower reaches of the viv,but with dry feet broms higher,they want more light ferns don't...on the whole. 

Oh yeah that lunch box won't hold enough food for growing tincs,you'll need a bigger one:Na_Na_Na_Na: I'mm messing with ya mate i realise its just holding cork up,but just couldn't resist:lol2:
Finally every dart build has to have mention of a turkey baster,it's law,use that to suck out excess water,if you don't want to drill and fit a drainset
hope that helps abit kiddo

Stu
oh ps fix cork to glass with silicone,maybe foam/GG aswell. I think i got most of it:lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol if only I took pics of my most recent layout, had six lunch boxes in there lol.

I'm going to give glass cutting a miss for now and just put some pebbles in the front and cover the leca over with me net curtains

Edit, also, any good climbers, droopers I should look out for? That milk frogs wont trample


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

okay, so i've just got some tidying up to do, maybe gluing in another cork tub planter, need to ask for some advice regarding plants, really need some advice on a nice drooping plant that milkies wont kill, i love purple wandering jew i must say

so here's a few pics, thinking ferns in the lower planters, i've got a nice feeder bowl made out of the end of a big cork tube, thinking of putting a fern behind/over it so the frogs feel a littel safer whilst waiting for their snack.


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

It's looking really nice, Joe! :2thumb:

Can't wait to see it all planted up.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with glenn Joe nice work mate!!

Joe,regarding plants,what are you looking for leaf size wise for the milkies.Not having kept them I'm not sure on what you're after,or how robust it needs to be

best

S tu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> Edit, also, any good climbers, droopers I should look out for? That milk frogs wont trample





soundstounite said:


> I agree with glenn Joe nice work mate!!
> 
> Joe,regarding plants,what are you looking for leaf size wise for the milkies.Not having kept them I'm not sure on what you're after,or how robust it needs to be
> 
> ...


 Can't go wrong with good old pothos and Philodendron scandans! :2thumb: If they can survive being sat on by galumphing great Asian spiny toads and a cane toad, milk frogs are nothing.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got a very nice one in my other vivarium, think its silver pothos? Its slower growing but is doing wonders in there


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> I've got a very nice one in my other vivarium, think its silver pothos? Its slower growing but is doing wonders in there


 I have one of those in my golden treefrog tank- it seems *much* slower growing than the usual golden form.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so, question, one of my planters i gave a drain to, i need to cover up this tube, was thinking of siliconing it to the background and then covering in earth, can i do this with silicone ? (seems silly i know). i may even just cut it off to be honest, aslong as it gets out, does it really matter if it runs down the background (cork panel) ?

seondly, here's a list of plants i'm thinking for this Brazilian viv (trying to get as many native plants in there) any suggestions on which ones to get/avoid and where to plant them would be very muchly appreciated

Guzmania Theresae (already got)
Neoregelia ampullacea
Neoregelia Brazil 
Neoregelia marginata (already got medium/large and offshooting)
Neoregelia pauciflora 
Neoregelia schultesiana (already got)
Nidularium fifi
Vriesea splendens

*Climbers*

Cissus discolor
Philodendron scandens Brazil
Scindapsus (Epipremnum) pictus argyraeus (already got and growin well)

*Fern*

Asplenium antiquum (already got, prob needs a trim when going in)

*Foliage *

Anthurium scandens
Dracaena deremensis compacta (already got this little beauty)

*Mosses*

i'll be making a moss slurry again me thinks (java, christmas flame etc), aswell as getting some pillow moss. any others to look out for ?


cheers duderinos 
Joe


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

All of those plants are fine in principle- as I've said often, be prepared for some of them to peg it for no apparent reason, even if you have provided what should be ideal conditions. Plants do that. On the plus side, other, totally unexpected plants will do well.

Meanwhile, in the absence of proper waffles, I'm at least expecting a donut!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i have a staghorn, its lost two leaves, just one on it, feels strong and not wilted, alas.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so i was a bit naughty the other day when the missus was at work and bought myself an arcadia rainforest canopy with t5 d3 bulb, will this be enough or should i get another light to run alongside it ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> so i was a bit naughty the other day when the missus was at work and bought myself an arcadia rainforest canopy with t5 d3 bulb, will this be enough or should i get another light to run alongside it ?


From what I hear, the Arcadia stuff is the bits. I'm trialling some T8 tubes- with somewhat mixed results, I have to say- but nearly everybody raves about the T5s.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Arcadia is the bees. I made the switch early last year with some great advice from John. I've got a mix of T8, T5, Flood, Halogen and D3 Spots. All are spot on Joe. With regards to plants mate, Philodendron scandens brazil is tip top - plant next to walls and it will creep up (looks lush)!! Not had much luck with pillow moss tho.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

for pebbles, these okay Swell Nile Pebbles | Swell UK ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> for pebbles, these okay Swell Nile Pebbles | Swell UK ?


They'll be fine.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Right, pebbles came, put them in, what do you think? feel my drainage layer is a bit lower, tho this is what i made a mistake with last time, my drainage and soil layer were nigh on level with the "grill"


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

How high is the drainage layer and how much water do you want in it? I try and leave a 1/2" difference between the two. It does get higher on occasion, but I don't really care. I use almost no terrestrial plants, although the ones I do have do fine. 

Me likey. :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

it's about two inches, got some more in my other viv, may nick some of that and get it a bit higher


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> it's about two inches, got some more in my other viv, may nick some of that and get it a bit higher


Mine are about the same. Add 1 1/2"s of water and you're good to go. :no1:

Is it the shore part you want to build up?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah, but i've got some wood and cork along the edge, so should be okay then as they are tall enough to keep substrate out

cheers man, i will get these frogs before christmas lol


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> yeah, but i've got some wood and cork along the edge, so should be okay then as they are tall enough to keep substrate out
> 
> cheers man, i will get these frogs before christmas lol


You'll be picking leaves out all the time, but it's not a big deal. 

Water test to see what it looks like? : victory:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

shall do Glenn, tomorrow after work, watching hannibal atm and the missus is looking like she wants a hug lol

cheers fella


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> shall do Glenn, tomorrow after work, watching hannibal atm *and the missus is looking like she wants a hug lol
> *
> cheers fella


We can advise on the viv, mate, but I'm afraid that one's up to you...:whistling2:


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

*drainage*

Hi i have just started looking on the Amphibian section for ideas ( some incredible builds ) 
you say you want too drain the viv well i rigged some thing up but it depends on what stuff you can get hold of but i used a lenght of 10mm air line tube stuck to the corner and bottom of my vivs with a lenght of 6mm in side it the 6mm is loose so if it ever blocks it can be taken out i also put a protector over the end of the 10mm so large things do not get near the end i then got a brand new diesel primer pump ( £ 8.00 ) and some tube that fits and when its pumped twice it emptys the water in the viv into the bucket 

i guess its similar to turkey baster idea but a let less hassel


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so, had a bit of a play, bulked up the drainage layer and played around with the layout. so here goes the water test


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

plants ordered, just need to sort the custodians and then get the soil made up (took some out my old viv and realised i may have made far too much last time lol)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm hopeless when it comes go explaining volumes or quantities for substrate- I mix substrate like I cook- 'enough of this, and some of that'- Bucket Chemistry! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

right lads, i'm smashing up some charcoal tonight for me soil mix, a) how much and B) how small ?

so far i've got some inch pieces and almost powder shards


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
















































more plants on their way too


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Very nice indeed! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cheers Ron, custodians and plants in hopefully this week

may move the light to the front of the viv tho, seems very close to those at the top


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Coming together nicely Joe! It's surprising how plants and foliage add that touch of magic, especially over time and when nature takes it course. You may plan on certain things when crafting out the interior, only to find that over time, some plants do better then others, taking a more profound role. You may also get the odd random popup and bloom... all part of the fun


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Plants and custodians turned up today and after a bit of playing around, here it is


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That looks really good- and not a waffle in sight- or even a bun! :lol2:

I meant to ask you (apologies if you said and I missed it); where did you get the cork panels from?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

dartfrog, can probably get them somewhere cheaper but dartfrog was only place something else i needed was


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> dartfrog, can probably get them somewhere cheaper but dartfrog was only place something else i needed was


Thanks. A guy had some of the bark-type panels at one of Luke's little meets, but I didn't buy any 'cos I had a lighting canopy to carry- been kicking myself ever since!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i was really tempted by rough cork panels you can get, but only 60x30, Stu is probably the best person to ask as i notice most of his vivs are made with it, he may know a cheaper place


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

It looks great! Nice build.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

just need to get myself some dwarf greys and european woods sorted out now


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

one little thing i would like to say is, 

A MAHOOOOSIVE thank you to Dave (My_Shed), Stu (soundstounite), Ron (le magpie) and Glenn (frogfreak), who have been absolutely frickin' brilliant in their help to me during this second attempt at my first Viv. Constantly taking time out to respond to my countless threads and pm's asking them a billion questions (often variations of the same question) and just been awesome guys willing to help out a noob trying to not freak out :lol2:

cheers guys


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Your tank looks awesome  where do you get your cork bark tubes?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got them from my local reptile place


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

You've done an absolutely cracking job in there mate, you should be (and probably are) very proud of what you've achieved.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheers fella, in a way I'm glad my original messed up, cos I learnt alot after building that and I'm dead chuffed at this one


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

little update, i cut a bit out of one of the vertical cork tubes, somewhere for froggies to hide and it was currently serving no purpose. got critters crawling all over the place too, never had that in the last viv, had to move stuff, their up the glass, up the wood, awesome!


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Buddy your tank looks stunning, just looked through the whole thread, honest opinion was i didn't like the look at the start, but its turned out really nice, well done : victory:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so, here's some piccies of my gorgeous Amazonian Milk Frogs, they're hiding a bit and she keeps returning to her favourite leaf and he hides behind a brom























































and here she is just outside her fave spot, not ventured out often, but after this shot she did go to the back and then come back


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for letting us leuc at your new Amazon Milk Frogs! :lol2:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good. nice usuage of the cork branches. very naturalistic- not neat and centered


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Funniest looking milk frogs I ever did see :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cheers guys, loved watching the little fella, he was up on the branch, launched himself onto the cork tube at the back and explored that side of the tank, even up in the corner, sat there waiting for a fly and then BAM, ate it.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Funniest looking milk frogs I ever did see :lol2:
> 
> 
> Mike


What, Mike, you don't know about the yellow morph milk frogs? *Shame on you!
*


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

looks a bit dry in there, your milk frog is covered in soil n stuff!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

he took himself down a tube at the top that i only put in last night and has also been hiding where water does necessarily get to, hoping they'll venture to the water tonight, put them a little bit in a bowl too just incase they dont venture down to the gully


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dude they look great and obviously happy. Congrats.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Joe, skip back two pages and tell me that the tank when it was empty would have been suitable for milk frogs . They look awesome in there, you've definitely made the right choice mate, gorgeous frogs .


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

deffo glad i was coerced into them aha


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> What, Mike, you don't know about the yellow morph milk frogs? *Shame on you!*


 
And my wife went and bought herself a pair of tree frogs lol.
So now I`ve to set up a new viv for them :bash:


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh man:gasp: dart keepers gang up on young dutch footy lover and force him(YEAH RIGHT) to buy orange frogs. i utterly refuse to even think you built this for milkies,tis just a cruel joke played by the young on aged dart keepers,erm like Jon:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dude grats they will not be your last: victory:

Just good luck Joe,you have put in the graft torn it down and started over 'cause you weren't happy...done the homework,,,ALWAYS said thanks when someone helps ya,actually mate you don't need luck you are making your own

awesome buddy

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cheers Stu, it was great to meet you yesterday, i LOVED your tinc's, they are in my future, look like they need ALOT of food aha, they were almost bigger than my missus

i've got more work and education ahead of me, fun times ahead


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> they were almost bigger than my missus


:lol2::lol2::lol2: haha that had me laughing.
Poor girl doesn`t deserve that lol.



Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> deffo glad i was coerced into them aha


I can't believe someone coerced you into getting Leucs, who would do such a thing?:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> cheers Stu, it was great to meet you yesterday, i LOVED your tinc's, they are in my future, look like they need ALOT of food aha, they were almost bigger than my missus
> 
> i've got more work and education ahead of me, fun times ahead


Your a cruel man your misses was lovely!:whip:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's it now Joe, next BAKS we are going to make you stand on the stage and publicly apologise to your Mrs. :whip: Bad Joe! :lol2: Seriously though, we are, it's not a joke. If you refuse I am going to do my famous rendition of Unchained Melody, on the stage, with you, until you give in. : victory: If that doesn't work, I'll move on to Love is all around... I'll stop short of singing American Pie, you did buy us strawberry wine and cider after all. :lol2:

Bud, when you are ready let me know, I'll get you started into the world of pums with some nice bribri. :whistling2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> If you refuse I am going to do my famous rendition of Unchained Melody, on the stage, with you, until you give in.


 
That reminds me on Patrick Swaze singing "enery the eigth I am" to Whoopi Goldberg in the movie Ghost :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

she's more of a Sweet fan, so i'd best of singing "hellraiser" at her


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> That's it now Joe, next BAKS we are going to make you stand on the stage and publicly apologise to your Mrs. :whip: Bad Joe! :lol2: Seriously though, we are, it's not a joke. If you refuse I am going to do my famous rendition of Unchained Melody, on the stage, with you, until you give in. : victory: If that doesn't work, I'll move on to Love is all around... I'll stop short of singing American Pie, you did buy us strawberry wine and cider after all. :lol2:
> 
> Bud, when you are ready let me know, I'll get you started into the world of pums with some nice bribri. :whistling2:
> 
> Ade


I think Joe would be more worried if you replaced any of those songs with Careless Whisper by George Michael. And the hall was empty. And you were greased up.
Shudder.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Jonny bud, sometimes you worry me. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh flip, forgot to unfrock that sent from garbage....


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

came home from having a spot of breakfast to find them both out and about, she's gone down into the gully of water and hiding in the hollow underneath of my bogwood, bless. do i worry about them being in water for too long, as she is currently 'hiding' dont want her to stay in there too long if its an issue

edit - she just popped back out and then in again lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Oh flip, forgot to unfrock that sent from garbage....



:gasp: WTF was that supposed to be? UnTICK you moronic tablet! :lol2:

Looking good Joe.

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

awesome. they look really happy.:2thumb:




don't worry are, I have the same tablet, I am writing on it now. I spend so much time rewriting stuff it is unreal. ​


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Leucs just love water so don`t worry about them going for a "swim".


Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Luecs are truely epic! must be chuffed mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got some more plants in there today and a hydei culture (i'm not questioning marc, but his culture sheet says to leave it three weeks in the containing they came in, loads of flies etc in there, just leave them to breed ?) had massive panic mode when i could only see one frog after moving a bit of earth, thought i'd burried it! cheeky :censor::censor::censor: is hiding in a stupidly clever place


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> cheeky :censor::censor::censor: is hiding in a stupidly clever place


Welcome to the world of Leucs :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

seem to be loving the new plant additions, came back to find both of em out and about all over the place. think i've managed to identify them by spots on their a*rse lol


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> seem to be loving the new plant additions, came back to find both of em out and about all over the place. think i've managed to identify them by spots on their a*rse lol


You wouldn't be having nearly as much fun with milks!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm glad i was convinced, tho i wish there had been more available from same source, would love a few more in there, tho he's already been on her back:devil:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i'm glad i was convinced, tho i wish there had been more available from same source, would love a few more in there, tho he's already been on her back:devil:


It will be good to get some different blood lines and build the group slowly.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> It will be good to get some different blood lines and build the group slowly.


yeah, also like these guys having plenty of room to leap about and munch all day long


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Witha bit of luck my colony will start doing something again soon.

The male is from Mike, no idea what the others from Mike are. My 3 big females though are from 2 different blood lines, so I have a right mix of bloodlines in mine. :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Mango and Banana chilling out at the top there. catching some stray flies


----------

